
Show HN: Causal Profiling in .NET - AnthonyLloyd
https://github.com/AnthonyLloyd/Causal
======
ToFab123
It is a multithreading profiling technique called causal profiling. The idea
is by slowing everything else down running concurrently with a region of code,
you can infer what the effect would be of speeding up that code.

[http://anthonylloyd.github.io/blog/2019/10/11/causal-
profili...](http://anthonylloyd.github.io/blog/2019/10/11/causal-profiling)

